# Circuito de prueba para TRIACs



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 17, 2005)

Con este sencillo circuito podemos probar rápidamente el estado de cualquier triac.

*Funcionamiento:*

Aplicando el voltaje en la compuerta o gate, por medio del pulsador S1, se debe encender la lámpara que trabaja como carga, de no ser así el triac esta en mal estado.


----------

